# West Coast Brewers > January '09 Club Meet



## randyrob (10/1/09)

G'day Fellow Brewers!

Just a quick reminder the next meet is Monday 12th January (this monday), 7:30pm @ The Rivervale Community Centre

This is open to anyone that would like to attend, so kick start your brewing year with us!

While you guys have been slacking off drinking your way through the festive season the WCB Committee members have
been working hard to plan out the year ahead.

On Monday's meeting we will be having 2 speakers, Hugh Dunn is going to update us on the ECU course and WABA
and Paul Hyatt (WCB member and BJCP judge) is also doing a brief talk on the BJCP and interest here in WA.

Jake Brandish (El Presidente) will also provide overview of plan for year. This meeting is not to be missed as it's
gong to set the precedent for the rest of the year.

Catch you there
Rob.


----------



## Guest Lurker (10/1/09)

I am going to be in Albany.

But I am interested in any BJCP course we can get going. I will see if AusDB can pick up left over case swap stuff from my place and return to owners.


----------



## randyrob (10/1/09)

Thanks GL,

If you have any spare time in Albany you should give "whistlingjack" a PM, i've heard he has some tasty commercial beers happening

Rob.


----------



## recharge (11/1/09)

do i need to RSVP or just turn up.
I will start the year by joining up.

Rich


----------



## randyrob (11/1/09)

Hey Richard,

just turn up, bring some beer and a glass to sample others wares if you would like.
Hit the wcb website link for a bit more details also you can create an account under 'login'

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Goat (11/1/09)

Sorry Rob, I'll be in Margaret River / Busso for the first half of the week and wont be able to make it.


----------



## eamonnfoley (12/1/09)

randyrob said:


> Hey Richard,
> 
> just turn up, bring some beer and a glass to sample others wares if you would like.
> Hit the wcb website link for a bit more details also you can create an account under 'login'
> ...



Hi,

I would like to come also. Unfortunately I haven't got any good homebrew beer at the minute. Could bring one with a weird smell I am trying to diagnose! 

Cheers,

Eamonn


----------



## randyrob (12/1/09)

foles said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to come also. Unfortunately I haven't got any good homebrew beer at the minute. Could bring one with a weird smell I am trying to diagnose!
> 
> ...



Hey Earmonn,

That sounds like an offer too good to refuse

See u tonight 

Rob.


----------

